# Fast Eater



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Sofie consumes her meals in no time flat. I have read where plastic bowls can create or worsen tear stains. There is a plastic bowl that is available to slow down feeding. We have been using stainless steel. I have also heard of putting balls in the food bowl to slow down eating. Any suggestions from those with a similar problem?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

i'd stick with the stainless, dogs eat fast, the only time it becomes a problem is if she had hacking afterwards or there is a guarding issue. Dogs don't chew their food , so long as it fits down the throat , it's gone.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with Dave to stick with stainless steel. Plastic can actually remove the pigment on the nose, turning it from black to pink. I had this happen to both my Afghan and Bichon many, many years ago.

Bailey was like Sofie and inhaled his food in seconds. Sometimes he ate so fast that he vomited it immediately. The vet suggested placing a rock in the center, but it didn't seem to help him. I believe they also sell stainless steel dishes with a raised center for puppies which might work. Good luck!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

leeching http://healyourdognaturally.com/blog/optimum-dog-health/does-your-dog-eat-from-a-plastic-bowl/


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

We use food toys for most meals. She loves figuring out how they work and it slows her down a little. Her favorite is a hard plastic ball with a plastic disk in the middle. She has to get the food through an opening in the disk then through the next opening in the ball. She gets so excited to see it. It's also great that we can give it to her on our way out if we're doing something in the evening. Keeps her occupied and prevents separation anxiety.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have never used these, but have seen them at the petfood store I shop at. May be worth a try.Amazon.com: Omega Paw Portion Pacer, Stainless Steel, Large: Pet Supplies

They also do make some stainless slow down bowls.http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...nbrand_none_&gclid=CPHTt7jJ7rkCFZKk4AodABcAMA


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Imme is 14, and I don't think she has put a tooth mark in a piece of kibble her whole life. She's as strong and healthy as they come. She just inhales her food and looks up smiling.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I once went to a vet described as 'holistic' and into all sorts of stuff to do with alternative medicine that fairly swiftly drove me off in an alternative direction (I'm too science orientated, but let's not go there!) who said that the very worst thing you could do was to let a dog eat out of stainless steel...so for ages I didn't. But upon what that advice was based I have no idea, and I've never been told it by anyone else. I have at the moment some rather nice eco-friendly bowls called BeCoBowl.They are "an alternative to plastic" made from a mixture of plant fibers (I can even spell 'fibers' properly for US consumption!!) such as bamboo and rice husks. If you go to 
http://www.becothings.com/becobowls.html
you'll find out about them; they say Amazon.com (US) has them but I couldn't find them on a quick search. There are lots of other Becothings, babies bowls and potties and stuff. Worth a look.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tom King said:


> Imme is 14, and I don't think she has put a tooth mark in a piece of kibble her whole life. She's as strong and healthy as they come. She just inhales her food and looks up smiling.


As does my 15 year old JR mix. She couldn't possibly have ever TASTED anything because nothing remains in her mouth for more than a fraction of a fraction of a second! Just like a Hoover!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I do so appreciate the very varied suggestions. I know she doesn't taste any of her food or treats. She does however mouth, taste, crunch and eat many of natures goodies (and I am NOT talking poop). Will take all into consideration and check out items mentioned in several posts and go from there. It seems inhaling ones food is not fatal , but it. does seem a shame not to taste the food a little bit!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

oh she tastes her food alright. Due to their history canids normally eat faster for they were predators and had to share food with other thieves lol. They have all the same four taste senses as us but only one sixth the no. of taste buds. They can even taste pure water which we can\t. If you see whale eye while eating , you better run


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Not sure if you found anything to slow her eating down, but I had an issue with my Siamese cats eating too fast and subsequently throwing up the food soon after. So I purchased one of these for my 2 Siamese and I am going to purchase one for my Hav puppy. It has completely eliminated all vomiting by my cats (which was a daily event). They are VERY sturdy and have a rubber ring around the bottom to prevent sliding. They are also BPA free. I love them!!! Check them out here: http://www.amazon.com/Dogit-Slow-Anti-Gulping-Bowl-Small/dp/B0032GAJ46/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1387043257&sr=1-1&keywords=dogit+bowl


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

RoutineAvocado said:


> We use food toys for most meals. She loves figuring out how they work and it slows her down a little. Her favorite is a hard plastic ball with a plastic disk in the middle. She has to get the food through an opening in the disk then through the next opening in the ball. She gets so excited to see it. It's also great that we can give it to her on our way out if we're doing something in the evening. Keeps her occupied and prevents separation anxiety.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I too, feed Brody out of puzzle toys for most meals. He really seems to like them. He's got a new one coming for Christmas. I rotate them so he doesn't get complacent.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

misstray said:


> I too, feed Brody out of puzzle toys for most meals. He really seems to like them. He's got a new one coming for Christmas. I rotate them so he doesn't get complacent.


What puzzle toys do you prefer?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I like the treat ball (and Brody likes that one). He can roll it all over the place. I tell ya, he can get the food out of that better than I can. He gets some major spin action going on it. It gives me a bit of peace to eat my lunch at work while he's busy with that. AT home we alternate between Nina Ottosson Twister (minus the bones because he thinks those are a treat unto themselves and runs off with them and tries to chew them) and a cheaper puzzle toy that just has three compartments where he has to lift up the compartment lids with his nose to get to the food compartments. And I heard Santa was putting the Nina Ottosson dog treat maze under the tree!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Colbie was also a vacuum which caused her to vomit on occasion.

I wasn't able to find a stainless steel slow eating bowl that was small enough for her. I didn't want to use plastic of which there are many different types.

My solution was to put a medium sized kong in the middle and surround it with her food. It is a little too big for her to lift it out and slows her down enough so the food stays down.


----------

